# 1:18 E46 Sedan Die Cast Cars. Anyone know the best one?



## james330x (Apr 14, 2002)

Hello all,

Just thought I'd get an E46 Die Cast sedan. I'd preferably like a post facelift one, though I don't know if one is available. Does anyone know the best E46 Die Cast? I've checked the BMW ones available through their lifestyle catalog but they're abysmal. Any info greatly appreciated.


----------



## GTI (Dec 28, 2001)

May also want to look at one of these!!
http://www.hpiracing.com/kits/micro/micro-m.htm

1/18 R/C......Available in kit form that you can build and do your custom E46 M3 paintjob yourself. Or get the ready to run version already painted in Ti-Ag I think.

You can mod them to insane speed if you like; and display them when not running them:rofl: :thumbup:


----------



## M318 (Apr 14, 2003)

*E46 1/18 Scale Die casts*

Check out:

http://www.bimmersmodelworld.com/

In my opinion, AutoArt makes the best E46 M3. However, UT and Paul's Model Art makes the biggest variety of E46s and E36s. Check out Ebay for good deals.

Check out the attached photo of the Paul's Model Art Factory Racing E46 GTR.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Kyosho makes a pre-facelifted coupe, I don't know about sedan.

By the way, MiniChamps and Kyosho supply almost all of BMW's models you can buy from the dealership. But VinceTopazBlau is your best bet to find hard to find models, especially BMW ones.


----------



## sp330i (Dec 26, 2001)

Wish I could find an '01 330i with sport package. No luck so far


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Post face lifted E46 models won't be out in another month or so.

Upcoming releases include E60 5er and M3 CSL.



james330x said:


> *Hello all,
> 
> Just thought I'd get an E46 Die Cast sedan. I'd preferably like a post facelift one, though I don't know if one is available. Does anyone know the best E46 Die Cast? I've checked the BMW ones available through their lifestyle catalog but they're abysmal. Any info greatly appreciated. *


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: 1:18 E46 Sedan Die Cast Cars. Anyone know the best one?*



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Post face lifted E46 models won't be out in another month or so.
> 
> Upcoming releases include E60 5er and M3 CSL. *


Vince Please let us know when they come out and give us a link. I have been looking for a Ti Silver 325 sedan, with SP hopefully, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: 1:18 E46 Sedan Die Cast Cars. Anyone know the best one?*



tgravo2 said:


> *Vince Please let us know when they come out and give us a link. I have been looking for a Ti Silver 325 sedan, with SP hopefully, thanks :thumbup: *


Me too, except in steel blue. :thumbup:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Kyosho makes some of the best models of BMW's. Here are the pics from a black M3 model I picked up a few months ago. The detail is amazing. These models run about $55 for the 1:18th scale.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I have a UT model in that size its a silver 328i sport. Its not so well built-- but I'm probably being picky.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

UT models have been rather sloppy during the early years. They have since merged with Minichamps.

At one point, Kyosho and Autoart surpassed Minichamps in terms of quality and details. But Minichamps have been improving very well for the last couple of years.



robg said:


> *I have a UT model in that size its a silver 328i sport. Its not so well built-- but I'm probably being picky. *


----------



## james330x (Apr 14, 2002)

Wow! Good to hear that there's a facelifted version coming out!Thanks for all the great info. I want more than one now (an M3 from Autoart and a version of a facelift 330i).


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

let me check in this and get back to you guys on this later tonight.

LIL Raja


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

I have yet to see a 330 model in either the sedan or coupe. I have a UT Models 328i (red) and Kyosho 328Ci (blue).


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

UT Model has been discontinued.
As for the kyosho is still in production and the color is blue.
price is 59$ plus shipping....

let me know if you are interested.

Thanks!
Raja


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

unfortunately no. 
I am a collector of 1:18 scale model and work with this company to locate hard to find models. I spend last 1/2 hour looking for a sedan, but no luck.

I checked over 10 different manufaturers, but seems like it's not so much in demand for them to carry them...

sorry... if you need m3, or hard to find ferrari then let me know.
or even nissan skyline ....

thanks!

Raja


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

http://www.bimmersmodelworld.com/

try them. they seem to have some of the models available but quiet expensive.

raja


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Hrm Raja, you trying to do business here?:dunno:

There is no need to search really. No 330i models were *ever* made. Closest is 1/18 330cic by Kyosho, in sand biege and green and with M68 wheels. Any collector would have known that. Ask the man who has 250 and more BMW models in his private collection. BMWs and nothing else. Bet you didn't know that BMW is releasing E46 M3 CSL in 1/43 too.

Since you're a Ferrari collector, without searching the internet, how many companies fabricate the model of Ferrari 456 'Venice' Cabriolet' ?



LIL RAJA said:


> *unfortunately no.
> I am a collector of 1:18 scale model and work with this company to locate hard to find models. I spend last 1/2 hour looking for a sedan, but no luck.
> 
> I checked over 10 different manufaturers, but seems like it's not so much in demand for them to carry them...
> ...


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

rumatt said:


> *Hmmm. Got a picture by any chance?
> *


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Guys,

If you absolutely have to buy BMW models, don't buy from:

1. http://www.bimmersmodelworld.com/

-> Way too expensive. They mark up the price of the BMW models which can be easily obtained from your dealer. The prices are even higher than the official BMWNA website (bmwonline.com). Once I emailed George and asked why did he price the BMW Motorsport Diorama (contains three 1/87 BMW touring cars) higher than BMWNA, he said it was a rare and hard to find piece. This model is still in stock from BMWNA.

2. http://www.beverlyhillsmotorsport.com/

-> These people live in a world of their own. Somehow they thought every model they have in store is a collectible piece. The BMW only released 1996 Mc Laren GTR Fina in exclusive decal design was priced at US$750 by these morons. The true market price is US$275.00.

3. http://www.exoticar.com/

-> Another out of the world online store for models. Forget about them.

4. Ebay

-> Ebay is ok for new models. If you're sourcing for collectible models that were released years ago, you will have to be very careful. Some sellers "fabricate" using new parts and bluff their way through as collectible models. If there is a model that you absolutely got to have from Ebay, email or PM me first. There are a only a handful of trustworthy Ebay model car sellers.



Lastly, speaking of an eyecandy that is rare...what about Santa in a red M5?


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Hrm Raja, you trying to do business here?:dunno:
> 
> There is no need to search really. No 330i models were ever made. Closest is 1/18 330cic by Kyosho, in sand biege and green and with M68 wheels. Any collector would have known that. Ask the man who has 250 and more BMW models in his private collection. BMWs and nothing else. Bet you didn't know that BMW is releasing E46 M3 CSL in 1/43 too.
> 
> Since you're a Ferrari collector, without searching the internet, how many companies fabricate the model of Ferrari 456 'Venice' Cabriolet' ? *


Vince,

I can't compete with u. U got 250+, i am at 75+ right now.
yeah the exoticar place is really outrageous. I visited their shop in bev. hills.

Hey man..answer this question here please. Can a 540i sport be retro fitted with ur pedal kit thingy?

thanks!
Raja


----------



## fso_BamBam (Dec 9, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Guys,
> 
> If you absolutely have to buy BMW models, don't buy from:
> 
> ...


In defense of Exoticar, they have been good to me in 10+ years I've been buying from them. I have about 120 cars, mostly 1:18s, mostly Ferraris, F1 models, Porsches, BMWs, and other exotics. They always have what I am looking for, the prices are OK, and rarely have they messed up the order, and in such cases, have always corrected problem.

My orders are usually shipped next day, and I get them in 5 business days with UPS shipping.


----------



## bufguy (Jan 13, 2003)

I currently have about 150 1/18 scale cars in my collection. About 20 are BMW's. 
I have found three manufacturers, UT, Autoart and Kyosho that produce BMW's. I do have an M coupe made by Bburago.
Autoart and UT are part of the same company along with Minichamps and Gate. Gate are low end.
UT is no longer around. They produced the E46 sedans and coupes, E36 sedans and coupes and Z3 roadster, coupes and M's.
Any UT's you find are the last.
I find all these to be of excellent quality, especially the Autoart.
Try shopping www.diecast18.com
www.diecastfast.com and exoticar.com. Prices vary per model but they all guarantee the lowest price.
Current BMW's in my collection
E60 745i Kyosho grey
E36 M3 UT yellow
E46 328i UT red and silver (2)
E46 M3 Kyosho yellow
E46 M3 convertible Kyosho red
2002 Autoart black
2002 Kyosho white
Z4 Kyosho (from BMW dealer) grey
E46 328Ci Kyosho dark blue
E46 318Ci Kyosho (from BMW dealer) matches my 325Ci steel blue
X5 Kyosho burgundy
Z3 UT bond blue
M Coupe Bburago blue
M Roadster Bburago blue
E46 325 Compact Kyosho champagne
Z8 Kyosho red


----------



## sbrawler (Apr 23, 2003)

robg said:


> *I have a UT model in that size its a silver 328i sport. Its not so well built-- but I'm probably being picky. *


 No you aren't. I've been collecting models for awhile and have about 45 of them. I have one UT model and it's my worst BY FAR. One of the doors is a different tone of red. It's horrible.


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

just picked up bmw lifestyle catalog.

this is my new finding:
1. bmw e46 318i with non sports pkg wheels of ci steel gray 4dr
model number 80 43 0 028 459


----------



## sbrawler (Apr 23, 2003)

I have a 98 M3 GTR by UT. 99 328i by UT. I guess I lied, I have 2 UTs. Also they aren't the 2 colored ones, oops, that was Revell that had a different color door.And also a 93 325i Conv. with a working top.


----------

